# Cigar.Com Cigar of the month Club



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Last month I joined Cigar.com's Cigar of the month club. I didn’t know what to expect since this was going to be my first time joining any type of cigar mailing. To my Surprise this month’s sampling was impressive.

The Round Up 

Comancho Limited Diploma / 5.00” X 50 Natural 
Comancho Select, Super Toro	/ 5.75” X 52 Cameroon	
Comancho SLR, Rothschilde / 4.50” X 50 Maduro	
Camacho Corojo, Toro / 6.00” X 50 Natural	
Camacho Coyolar, Robusto / 5.00” X 50 Maduro	

Included with my cigars I received a very informative pamphlet that included an illustration of each cigar, detailed review, and description. 
You will also find within your pamphlet a small Interview with Christian Eiroa the president of Camacho Cigars. 

The Reviews are broken down by 
Construction 
Flavor & Body
Smoke & Burn
Impression
Overall Score 

You can really see that Cigar.com took some time to put this together. I was happy they didn’t just toss 5 smokes into a box.
What I received ended up surpassing my expectations and I now look forward to next month. 
I plan to let this run for a few months. If this post peaks peoples interest I will continue to update what I receive each month.

I will Post Pics of the smokes later tonight..

Doug/Dux

Cigar.com / Club Price 29.95 includes Shipping and 10% off all items on site...


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

hmmm....that makes me rethink this whole cigar of the month club thing. Thanks for the info :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

o


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

As do I but in a suspicious way. Has any one been a member for a few months? This seems more like a selling/promotional scheme that costs money.

Do they always send all 5 cigars from the same Manufacturer? I.E. 5 Rocky Patels. or do they mix it up, like 5 Cameroons from whomever?



jmcrawf1 said:


> hmmm....that makes me rethink this whole cigar of the month club thing. Thanks for the info :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

jdean33442 said:


> As do I but in a suspicious way. Has any one been a member for a few months? This seems more like a selling/promotional scheme that costs money.
> 
> Do they always send all 5 cigars from the same Manufacturer? I.E. 5 Rocky Patels. or do they mix it up, like 5 Cameroons from whomever?


That's a good question, I wont find out till next month..

Anyone else here a member of Cigar.com that can shed some light?


----------



## nein (Mar 5, 2007)

So far from cigar.com I've received the 5 Gurkhas and have yet to receive the Camacho. But I have a feeling its just 5 from a different brand each month therefore I took my subscription off a few days ago.


----------



## Snoman13 (May 8, 2007)

I'm very wary of those subscriptions because it seems like a way for the company to unload less-than-stellar sticks on customers who are paying for sticks and have no idea what they are going to get.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Cigar.Com Cigar of the month Club *Updated for July**

I recieved my 2nd month of smokes from Cigar.com
This months selections are labeld as cigars from there aging room.

Once again they have included a very nice print out with some imformative info on each cigar.

*Updated for July*

July Cigar.com Club selection - Ciagrs from the Aging Room

Graycliff Professionale Vin 1999 PG
Bahia Gold 2004 Toro
Macanudo Robust 2003 Hampton Ct
Camacho Havana 1999 Cetro
CAO Criollo 2004 Pampa

Not 100% I'm going to let this run another month...

Doug/Dux

Cigar.com / Club Price 29.95 includes Shipping and 10% off all items on site...


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Cigar.Com Cigar of the month Club *Updated for July**

$30 a month seems steep to me


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Cigar.Com Cigar of the month Club *Updated for July**

I was asking my buddy Variable if he wanted to join me in the cigar.com month club.
Seems like a fun and experiential time.
As I searched I found MANY cigar clubs but few reviews of them. 
I stumbled across this thread and will resurrect it.

What eperiences do youse guys have with ANY cigar club.

I like the idea and sharing the same sticks and chatting about them is fun.
Tom


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

5 cigars for $30 for a whole month? Nothing for the remaining 25 or 26 days of the month? I must be missing something.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I joined the cigar.com club last month and they stated on the site that the first month would have a value of $100.00 or more. I got 5 Gurkhas as follows:

2 - Titans (was supposed to be 1 Titan and 1 Beast)
1 - Centurian Perfecto
1 - Legend Perfecto
1 - Legend Churchill

I have not renewed for another month based on buying other items but it was pretty clear in what I saw that they wanted to impress you in the first month. Anyone else a few months in on this?


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I joined CI.com club of the month. I really enjoyed last months send but this months really let me down. We'll see what happens next month.

Zitro


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

This month was torpedos - 5 Vegas Limitada, Gurkha Regent, Rocky Patel Sun Grown, Don Pepin Garcia JJ, and Padilla Obsidian. You be the decider.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

uvacom said:


> This month was torpedos - 5 Vegas Limitada, Gurkha Regent, Rocky Patel Sun Grown, Don Pepin Garcia JJ, and Padilla Obsidian. You be the decider.


Is this Cigar.com? How much? I am little clueless on the decision without this info. Thanks.

Zitro


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

Cigar.com. $30, or double up for $50.


----------



## Pac (Mar 10, 2008)

I kept up a subscription to the cigar.com cigar of the month club for a little over a year, and while $30/month (I actually split with my brother, so it was $25 each, and some additional shipping to get it to Sweden) may seem pricey, I felt it was worth it until I had tried a lot of different sticks and found what I liked.. the biggest problem was that I usually don't smoke 5 (big) sticks per month, and trying new cigars isn't as relaxing as just kicking it with an old favorite and enjoying yourself.

It's not always from the same brand, they try to have some kind of theme each month (same wrapper, same roller, same brand and so on) and it's interesting to read about each stick in the pamphlet they include, so I would recommend this to a new smoker that want's to sample a lot of different cigars but are unsure of what to choose if they were to pick out their own sampler from a vendor.
When you start getting a feeling of what you do like it is just a way of getting a lot of overpriced sticks that you don't even want to spend the time smoking them... :ss

Now I buy more of what I like, and try to get rid of all the singles that are filling up my humi's/coolerdors 

/Pac


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^^^great, helpful post; thank you!



itsme_timd said:


> I joined the cigar.com club last month and they stated on the site that the first month would have a value of $100.00 or more. I got 5 Gurkhas as follows:
> 
> 2 - Titans (was supposed to be 1 Titan and 1 Beast)
> 1 - Centurian Perfecto
> ...


I'm not sure those sticks add up to $100 with shipping...but I appreciate you posting because I've wondered about the club too.

I think Pac is right; it's a great way to sample sticks you otherwise wouldn't necessarily try. But then again, that's what we're here for with our trades & bombs!


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

Has anyone done the Dog Watch Cigar Radio cigar club?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

I just signed up for it because you get 3 MOW Armadas in addition to the 5 for the first month. I really just wanted to Armadas, we'll see what other sticks I get. I'll let it go for a few month to see if it's worth keeping a membership, it seems pricey though, especially considering I don't really buy from cigar.com so the 10% off won't do me much good


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Aaron
Did you realize this thread is 4 yrs old?
Starting a new one may get more input.
Just saying......


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

Crap, I didn't even look! My apologies!


----------



## crazystix (Oct 13, 2011)

I decided to join the Cigar Dave Officers Club @ $19.95 per month (includes shipping). 3 cigars each month with a brief information sheet. I've received 2 shipments so far and like everything that they sent me, especially since some of the stuff you can't even get at the stores yet. 

Last month they sent me 3 of the new Xen by Nish Patel in 3 different sizes. This month they sent me an E.P. Carrillo sampler including a Core Line Natural, Core Line Maduro, and a New Wave Connecticut. 

Thinking about also joining the CI Club at $19.95 per month.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I think I would rather join Shuckins or Smelvis' Cigar of the month club LOL LOL :banana: ound:


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Cigar.Com Cigar of the month Club January 2012*

I know this thread started a few yrs ago and was brought back from the dead but I looked for another thread and could not find one. Being new to cigars I joined Cigar.com. 
10 smokes for $50, January got me 2 each of...
Graycliff Avelino Lara 80th,
COA OSA Sol, #58, 
La Aurora Preferidos, Emerald No. 2,
La Gloria Cubana Series N 
Alec Bradley Black Market Robustos. 
I destroyed the COA OSA's immediatly, and re ordered more last night, they were good. The La Auroras are also gone, but I messed up and picked up the maduros, a lot of them and only yesterday realised my mistake. Yesterdays was bitter so I put 2 in my 65% box and hope that helps. The maduro should be sweeter than the Emerald, Sumatra I think from the reviews. Did not care for the Graycliff but also maybe to wet, I forget what humidor I got it from yesterday. The Alec Bradley Black Market was smooth but to dry for my taste. I dont think I am ready for the LA Gloria Cubana N's just yet so they will sit til I am ready for fuller bodied smoked. All in all I am liking the COTM club, newsletter has good info and for the time being is good exposure to cigars I would not be buying do to lack of knowledge. I am however thinking of going over to Cigars International and for $30 you get 8 cigars and their previous months samplings were also a good bang for your buck.


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Cigar.Com Cigar of the month Club February 2012*

My Feb shippment arrived about 4 days ago. Again 10 for $50. This mo we have

Camcho Pre Embargo Toro
Gurkha Estate Selection Vintage, Shaggy Presidente
Rocky Patel Sun Grown, Torpedo
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor, Magnifico
Padilla La Terraza. Toro Grande

Being the La Aroma is the #2 cigar of the year for 2011 I smoked it up yesterday. That was a mistake it came out of the bag with the humi pillow in it and was too wet, it tasted like crap (bitter) and was a waste of a good cigar. I still forget about over humidifying but not now, ruined a few cigars already.

The others are waiting. The Camacho Pre Embargo sounds interesting. Its a $25 stick in the catalogue, on sale $10 something so the Club deal still seems like a good value in my 2nd month. The others are all good cigars but probably a little too strong for me at this point sooooooo.....more to the long term humidor to rest and wait for my palate to develope more.


----------



## Alex Svenson (Jan 18, 2008)

rx2man, sorry to hear about the issues with the shipment. If you can call us 800.357.9800 or email [email protected] we will gladly replace your entire shipment. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Alex Svenson said:


> rx2man, sorry to hear about the issues with the shipment. If you can call us 800.357.9800 or email [email protected] we will gladly replace your entire shipment. Hope to hear from you soon.


Now THAT is customer service! :yo:


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

Alex Svenson said:


> rx2man, sorry to hear about the issues with the shipment. If you can call us 800.357.9800 or email [email protected] we will gladly replace your entire shipment. Hope to hear from you soon.


No issues with the shipment. Just needed to let the cigars rest before smoking. I just could not wait though and the cigar was a little over humidified for my taste or I dont have any taste and dont know any better LOL. Kudos on the offer to replace the shipment. I dont think thats needed.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> Now THAT is customer service! :yo:


No kidding. That was impressive!


----------

